# So fullface helmets aren't cool anymore???



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

So I went into the bike shop earlier this spring looking for a new fullface lid. Basically, I was told "nobody really wears those anymore...". I was like okay, I'll try another bike shop. Out of four other bike shops, nobody really had anything other than old Giro Remedys (in which I was not interested). Suffice it to say, I ended up ordering a TLD D2 Composite for a good deal online. That's not the point of this thread though.

For racing DH and resort riding, I think it's a given that people still wear them. I don't do that style of riding much anymore, but I do ride quite fast and some of our local trails can get a bit gnarly at speed. A couple of them have World Cup-level DH sections, in fact. For true XC I still wear an XC helmet, but usually those rides don't involve any technical sections anywhere.

I've noticed a lot of guys wear a half-lid plus goggles these days. Some of them actually ride fast on light DH/Enduro bikes like mine, so I wonder why they don't have a fullface on. Last time I checked, having your front teeth is still in style -- nor has it ever gone out of style. I saw the aftermath of a crash on a local trail a few weeks ago which prompted me to start this discussion. The guy clearly had a concussion and half of his face was scraped to hell and back. With a helmet like mine, which is really only about a pound heavier, he may have gotten by with hardly a scratch, let alone a concussion.

What are your thoughts on this? Do you "dial it back" with a half-lid on or what are your rules for wearing a fullface vs. half lid? Personally, if the trail is even a little bit rowdy, I know I won't hold back because of my helmet -- so I always grab my TLD. Discuss...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Where are you located? I don't see anyone around here riding dh trails without full faces.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Full face helmet is great for protection, but they are just too hot for me to wear unless I'm taking it off every 10 minutes to ride a lift. 

We have some trails that a lot of guys wear full face for, but I just get too hot unless its winter, then those trails are usually snow covered.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I ride with a full face any time I know I'm going to be pushing things, and a regular helmet + goggles otherwise. Heat is an issue for some people, but I don't really care much. I sweat a lot no matter what I'm wearing. Even on longer 'enduro-esque' rides I'll sometimes wear the full face if there are lots of sections that could turn very bad very quickly.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

icecreamjay said:


> Full face helmet is great for protection, but they are just too hot for me to wear unless I'm taking it off every 10 minutes to ride a lift.
> 
> We have some trails that a lot of guys wear full face for, but I just get too hot unless its winter, then those trails are usually snow covered.


put water all over head......the face doesn't look good when you crash without a FF


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Where are you located? I don't see anyone around here riding dh trails without full faces.


I live in Bozeman, MT. Most of our trails are out and back rather than loops. And pretty much, you go uphill nonstop until you're ready to turn around and bomb down. I put my helmet on my backpack until I'm ready to turn around on 95% of all rides, because there's no downhill until I turn around. So the heat is not really an issue.

Maybe this is just a local trend...I don't know. But I don't see too many fullface helmets anymore. It's not like our trails are super-gnarly or anything -- but they are steep and pretty much all of them are in the forest. I ran into a 200-year-old Fir tree once while wearing an XC lid; I figure next time I'd rather have my fullface helmet on. 

Maybe I'm just getting old and don't feel as invincible as I used to. But sooner or later, everyone crashes, even on "tame" stuff.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been DHing for 6 years now. Although I have always worn a FF and have never had a crash and hit my head.... with the exception of one time, I wore a trail helmet on a "warmup" ride down a mountain in the Okanagan (Peachland) My front tire hit a rain rut and I sailed OTB. I shattered my wrist and went face first into the hard ground and gravel. I had a cheek fracture and facial nerve damage (which has finally healed). I will never take that chance again (even though I'm a more experienced rider now) and have worn a FF for DH ever since

I\ve seen some riders wearing everything from XC helmets, all-mtn and buckets but they are usually riding very cautiously

In terms of beating the heat, My TLD is a nice lightweight. I'll ride to the trails with my helmet flipped up. I get good air flow when I'm riding, never had my goggles steam up


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Saw 1 or 2 guys on our mild downhill race last week without a full face, they were on XC bikes. I would have thought the resort would have imposed a "no-DH gear, no-race" rule, but 99% of the riders all had the gear. Stupid not to. Our DH series will get more serious with the next race.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Full time full face here. It does get hot, but I like my face the way it is.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

cookieMonster said:


> I live in Bozeman, MT. Most of our trails are out and back rather than loops. And pretty much, you go uphill nonstop until you're ready to turn around and bomb down. I put my helmet on my backpack until I'm ready to turn around on 95% of all rides, because there's no downhill until I turn around. So the heat is not really an issue.


I know a few who do- one of my friends down there always rides in her green POC. Calculated risk, I suppose. I'll carry mine on pure up-then-down rides like Muskrat or Thunderbolt. I've taken my FF on Curly a few times, and I always debate whether I'll do it again the next time. I'm likely to buy one of the new MET Parachutes, which will settle that question. The photos of Justin Leov wearing one at the EWS were good advertising.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

evasive said:


> I know a few who do- one of my friends down there always rides in her green POC. Calculated risk, I suppose. I'll carry mine on pure up-then-down rides like Muskrat or Thunderbolt. I've taken my FF on Curly a few times, and I always debate whether I'll do it again the next time. I'm likely to buy one of the new MET Parachutes, which will settle that question. The photos of Justin Leov wearing one at the EWS were good advertising.


Just saw that you're from Helena and mentioned the muskrat trail. Fyi -- that trail is no more, basically. Soooo many trees down it would take weeks to clear them out -- and practically every tree left standing is dead as well. 

Basically, that's the type of trail I'm talking about. No reason not to use a full face helmet, because there's also no reason to wear it until you turn around for the descent. But when you do turn around, it's showtime!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Muskrat is clear, actually. I know the people who cut it out. 3 friends of mine rode it today. 

For a trail like that, I do wear mine, even though other people sometimes look at me like I got off the short bus. There's no penalty for doing it.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

A lot of bike shop employees seem to have a hard time understanding the difference between "people don't come to my shop for X" and "people don't buy X [somewhere else]." There's also that personality that for some reason needs to tell people they don't know something, or what you're looking for is wrong.

There's no DH gear whatsoever at any shop within 100 miles of me, and yet, there are still people buying that gear online...


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Sweet! I was up there about 3 weeks ago and it was ridiculous. Some sections had 100+ feet of down timber across the trail. They must have spent a long time clearing that out. Awesome trail, that one! We'll have to go ride sometime! I'm originally from Clancy, so I know the area quite well.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Joules said:


> A lot of bike shop employees seem to have a hard time understanding the difference between "people don't come to my shop for X" and "people don't buy X [somewhere else]." There's also that personality that for some reason needs to tell people they don't know something, or what you're looking for is wrong.


I think that's a big part of it. The same shop told me that 26" wheels are obsolete as well. That's funny, because I have not been passed by a 650b rider nor a 29er rider yet, not even close. FWIW, I spent 3 days riding Phoenix on a 29er, and had a great time. I know their advantages and disadvantages. I'm not selling my SX Trail anytime soon though.


----------



## FASTIVAB6TG25MR (Apr 12, 2014)

i got the same response from the shops around here in sacramento, ca. no one gets why you would wear a full face on a mountain bike or even knee/shin guards. 


i wear a FF all the time. even on the light XC stuff around here. i also always wear knee/shin guards. yes its hot, yes it may be over kill. ill admit i am not as good of a rider as i think i am sometimes when i pick my lines. even with the helmet and pads i still hurt myself constantly. i used to wear no protection due to "its too hot" or "i look ridiculous". its amazing how a few bad crashes can change your outlook.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

personally, i choose what protective gear i wear on a trail by trail basis. even though the only decision i make is half shell(which wins 90% of the time) or full face, since a helmet is my only constant. sometimes i wear gloves, but there is no rhyme to the reason. i haven't worn my knee pads in years and i don't own any other protective gear...
do i think one is more "cool" than another? absolutely not, it's just the way i am. as far as i'm concerned, if the next person is at least wearing a helmet and having a good time, i'd rather join in on the fun instead of sit on the sidelines and call them out for not being just like me...


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I was at angelfire a few weeks ago. Most wore some kind of FF, but there was a small minority that only had lids. Some of those were newbies (even more than me) and were going very slow (easiest trails with a lot of brake), but some were screaming down that mountain. I am usually going fast (for me) even on the "easier" trails that one simple mistake could send me flying. Not a chance I am willing to take without a FF.

So, most riders at AF had FF.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

DH or Freeride - Full Face
Stuntery/All Mountain rides - Half Shell + Knees
Always full pad gloves (i.e. knuckles padded).

I see some half shells at mt.creek, but they're typically newer riders and sticking to greens. Having put my chin bar into the rocks a few times, knowing the speeds or lack thereof where you can get tossed chin first, not worth it.

Have had one crash where I ate dirt in a half shell, got lucky I didn't eat a rock. Was due to a suspension mistune on something I had never had an issue with.


----------



## kootenay-kid (Jun 1, 2014)

Full face is pretty much king out here in Nelson, BC. I do see some of the ladies and tamer riders wearing those helmets that come way down in the back though. I just started riding and only have a normal style helmet and am also pretty much the only guy riding DH trails without a full face. Needless to say, its next on my list... hopefully next week. Also with that being said, I was eyeing the Giro Remedy...lol


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wear a full face at Mountain Creek and that's about it.


----------



## sean1214 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a FF on the way for DH trails and jumping, I probably won't wear it for enduro though it gets way to hot in socal...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

sean1214 said:


> though it gets way to hot in socal...


So hot...almost like, 15 degrees cooler than the southeast, and drier!


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

kootenay-kid said:


> Full face is pretty much king out here in Nelson, BC. I do see some of the ladies and tamer riders wearing those helmets that come way down in the back though. I just started riding and only have a normal style helmet and am also pretty much the only guy riding DH trails without a full face. Needless to say, its next on my list... hopefully next week. Also with that being said, I was eyeing the Giro Remedy...lol


I would definitely get a fullface for riding Nelson, lol. What I don't like about the Remedy is that it's so huge and heavy; though, you can get insane deals on them now. Their new Cypher helmet is similar but I believe quite a bit lighter, like a POUND lighter if I'm not mistaken. I got my TLD D2 for $150 and like it way better than any Giro I've owned.


----------



## kootenay-kid (Jun 1, 2014)

cookieMonster said:


> I would definitely get a fullface for riding Nelson, lol. What I don't like about the Remedy is that it's so huge and heavy; though, you can get insane deals on them now. Their new Cypher helmet is similar but I believe quite a bit lighter, like a POUND lighter if I'm not mistaken. I got my TLD D2 for $150 and like it way better than any Giro I've owned.


I picked up a Remedy the other day at a local shop (like held it, did not buy it).... not on sale btw and it didn't feel too heavy to me. But with that being said I had nothing to compare it with as I have never been around fullface helmets or worn them. I'll keep my eyes out though. I will say I am very attracted to the dirt cheap price of them online right now.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I assume you tried it on at the same time. The Remedy didn't fit me at all. Full face helmets have more fit variables than half-shell helmets, too, since your cheeks and jaw come into play.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

cookieMonster said:


> Sweet! I was up there about 3 weeks ago and it was ridiculous. Some sections had 100+ feet of down timber across the trail. They must have spent a long time clearing that out. Awesome trail, that one! We'll have to go ride sometime! I'm originally from Clancy, so I know the area quite well.


I think a few of us are going to ride it Sunday, start time depending on how we feel after the post-race party. Still going to bring my saw, though.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, FF have fallen out of favor it seems on many DH type trails (not park riding) and for enduro racing. Elbow pads too. It's a personal thing but I do see the trend seems to follow what the top riders are doing FWIW.

My use of more/less protective gear seems to wax and wane depending on how long since my last bad crash. The longer I go, the less I wear.... the more fresh in my memory, the more I wear.

Stupid way to decide, I know. It is what it is.

I am intrigued by the new Met Parachute, though. Looks like best of both worlds.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

KRob said:


> I am intrigued by the new Met Parachute, though. Looks like best of both worlds.


Yup. Me too. Justin Leov's EWS diary - Victory Within Sight - Pinkbike


----------



## foxhound.rank (Jun 9, 2014)

Actually, you might be right about that. I see A LOT OF PEOPLE riding dh without a full face. Some of them ride in t-shits, tennis shoes, and on a hardtail...

No matter how good you are, you can get in to a pretty bad crash ANY TIME. There was a guy standing on one of the ramps at Bryce last weekend, and I almost got into the worst crash ever! Same day, I saw one of the guys who ride dh in a gear than I would not even circle the parking lot with crash on gravel. 

Sooooooo...full face is something I will NEVER leave at home when riding dh. I would also never take people who are new to dh to ride dh with me without making a stop at the rental shop to get full gear. But that is just me...


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Seriously thinking about getting a FF for some of the downhill shuttle days and some of the more "downhillesque" enduro stages. Was looking at the new Giro Cypher and just saw the MET Parachute in the above link, that looks pretty awesome. Bell is coming out with a FF version of their Super, maybe wait a bit to see what that one looks like. I have a Super now and love it just want a little more somedays.


----------

